# Nightmares about my snakes



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 14, 2011)

I keep having nightmares about my snakes... They all usually involve one of my snakes being decapitated in some way :shock::cry:

The last one I had, the night before last, was about one of my diamonds who was chopped in half (or burnt in half rather) by his radiator heater, half his body was sizzled and stuck to the heater on the roof of his enclosure and the other half of him was cruising around his enclosure. I always freak out in the dreams and try to find Dr Vella's business card in my wallet but can never find it. I wake up in cold sweats from it. 

I suppose there is not much point to this post, just wanted to share it with you guys, you'd probably understand my distress more than my mates do!

(Feel free to move to chit chat corner if this is better suited there...)


----------



## Renenet (Dec 14, 2011)

I've had some nightmares where Zephyr is harmed in some horrible way. Either that or she escapes. I can't remember the details now, but I usually wake up almost in tears.


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 14, 2011)

I haven't had dreams myself but the other night I was rudely awaken by my wife thrashing about and hitting and kicking me. 
When she woke up she said she dreamt I was chasing her with my BHP trying to make it bite her lol.


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 14, 2011)

I sometimes have nightmares about my snakes too, the other night I have one where something had happened to my 2 1/2 year old MD and he was in two pieces. For some reason if I taped him back together apparently his two halves would knit back together and he wouldn't die. :| 

I had a thread about dreams/nightmares about snakes a while ago, there were some interesting replies, and I bet there's even more interesting stories now, so I'll be watching this thread closely 

Here's the link to my old one:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/anyone-else-nightmares-snakes-133165/


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

I too have these dreams. i have written it off to being so worried that something will happen to them. The same as i dream about something happening to matilda!


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree newtolovingsnake, I think it's good sign that you've become attached to them.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 14, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I had a thread about dreams/nightmares about snakes a while ago, there were some interesting replies, and I bet there's even more interesting stories now, so I'll be watching this thread closely
> 
> Here's the link to my old one:
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/anyone-else-nightmares-snakes-133165/



Thanks for the link to the other thread... it's one of the few threads that I didn't think to search for haha

Interesting to see so many people having nightmares about their snakes, quite a few with them being chopped in half or in pieces too...


----------



## noved (Dec 14, 2011)

when most people(people who do not keep reptiles) dream of snakes it means someone is out to get you or is going to betray you,but i believe people who dream about there own snakes being hurt it might just be that they subconsciously worry about them being stolen or injured when were not home...


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice to know that herp keepers' dreams have different meanings to "others......"
??


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 14, 2011)

With dream interpretation I believe that there is no book that can tell you what they mean, it is all very much dependant on your own mind. A dream is the minds symbolic interpretation of current events or whatever is going on at the time.
If you were to break down the symbols in the dream and work out what they mean, it would be different for everyone. The snake for example: to one person it could mean evil or scary, but to most of us, it represents the thing we love most. A camera to a normal person might mean memories or holidays, but to a professional photographer, it might symbolise a work issue.

Pick things from your dream that were the most obvious or symbolic to you. For example they might be:
That diamond python
The radiatior
Half the snake dead, half of it cruising around.

Now what is symbolic about them. Eg. What does that particular snake mean to you? Is it your favourite? Is it the crankiest you have?
Are you worried about the radiator in waking hours? Was it ever faulty?
What does the half and half mean? Why is the snake in two pieces, in completely opposite conditions?

My question for your awake brain is: Are you having to make one of the scariest decisions in your life right now?


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 14, 2011)

The dream I had about my MD was really disturbing to me because he's my favourite snake, when I'm awake I know he's healthy and nothing is wrong, but in my sleep I'm worried about him probably because almost every time I've been attached to someone/something they have moved away or died... I guess subconsciously I'm scared the same will happen to my MD. 

I mainly have dreams about motorcycles because I love them and want my own, but I get frustrated in the dream because when I'm trying to ride the bike I can't change gears properly. It makes sense since I haven't learned to ride 

I had a dream recently that someone killed me, they did this by cutting my right arm with a knife, they started at the bottom of my wrist and cut all the way up my arm, then they cut all the way down my right leg, and then to kill me quicker they cut the vein in my right arm... I died a few seconds after that, and then I was suddenly in a bar. I grabbed an empty glass bottle and tried to smash it on the bar but it didn't smash. A guy laughed at me so I turned around and shot him in the face... I put all that down to playing too much Grand Theft Auto 4


----------



## Renenet (Dec 14, 2011)

I interpret the dreams where something bad happens to my snake as anxiety dreams. I worry about her quite a lot - are her temperatures right, will someone steal her, will she escape, et cetera - so it's only natural that some of that is going to come out in nightmares. Especially if I'm experiencing extra stress in everyday life.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 14, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> The dream I had about my MD was really disturbing to me because he's my favourite snake, when I'm awake I know he's healthy and nothing is wrong, but in my sleep I'm worried about him probably because almost every time I've been attached to someone/something they have moved away or died... I guess subconsciously I'm scared the same will happen to my MD.
> 
> I mainly have dreams about motorcycles because I love them and want my own, but I get frustrated in the dream because when I'm trying to ride the bike I can't change gears properly. It makes sense since I haven't learned to ride
> 
> I had a dream recently that someone killed me, they did this by cutting my right arm with a knife, they started at the bottom of my wrist and cut all the way up my arm, then they cut all the way down my right leg, and then to kill me quicker they cut the vein in my right arm... I died a few seconds after that, and then I was suddenly in a bar. I grabbed an empty glass bottle and tried to smash it on the bar but it didn't smash. A guy laughed at me so I turned around and shot him in the face... I put all that down to playing too much Grand Theft Auto 4



I have dreams like that too, where I can't do things. Usually I can't run, or I try so hard to run, but can't, almost like I'm running in slow motion. Usually when I can't do things in my dream its because I have a big problem that I can't solve in real life. Like my subconscious is saying "ha ha you can't do it!"...


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 14, 2011)

Wild-Aura said:


> Now what is symbolic about them. Eg. What does that particular snake mean to you? Is it your favourite? Is it the crankiest you have?
> Are you worried about the radiator in waking hours? Was it ever faulty?
> What does the half and half mean? Why is the snake in two pieces, in completely opposite conditions?
> 
> My question for your awake brain is: Are you having to make one of the scariest decisions in your life right now?




Well... It's the only snake that's really bitten and it bit my son which drew a lot of blood. It's definitely not the crankiest though.
Not worried about the radiator at all
dunno about the 1/2 thing

Not having to make any decisions right now... the biggest decision of the week is what day to go shopping or what costume to wear to a party on Saturday night lol, I love uni holidays!


I've had terrible night terrors since I was a baby so I usually attribute all bad dreams towards that. I've never really looked into the meaning of dreams though, not sure if there is meaning or not. Although I have to say I have an extremely agnostic outlook on life.


----------



## starr9 (Dec 15, 2011)

I had a dream last night about a bearded dragon (I dont have one but would love one!) In the dream I had woken up, on my back to find a sleeping dragon on my chest! I remember thinking I better not move to much just in case I wake it! Then my next through was I better fix its enclosure, but I started to drift off to sleep in my dream with him/her curling up closer under my chin! I woke up looking for my new friend only to find Id woken my other half with me telling him "not to sqwish our dragon!" hahahaha! Now fingers crossed my dream comes true and I get one for Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Trench (Dec 15, 2011)

One time my dad was waking me up, and was shaking by shoulder, but instead of waking up I begain to dream that I have a bearded dragons on by shoulder and it was trying to escape, so I grabed it (dads hand) and tryed to hold it down but it kept running, I woke up with dad's hand in an iron grip


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah i had a dream some one chopped up my red belly in little bits, and i got revenge , it wasn't pretty lol
i think i cry'd:cry:


----------



## benjamind2010 (Dec 15, 2011)

I occasionally have dreams in which the authorities dramatically change the laws on snake keeping and ban all snakes, and because we all have license/records they then come to my house and try to take my snakes. In the dream I try to fight back but they end up getting the cops around and I always lose the snakes. Damn, it's the worst feeling when you wake up. Dreams like that often mean I can't sleep for the rest of the night, so ruins the rest of my day. Not good. I try not to think about stuff like that, so I very rarely get dreams like that.


----------



## Dippy (Dec 19, 2011)

Gah! this thread lol. I never had any nightmares about my reptiles being harmed before the night of reading this... The very night i read this i went to bed and had a dream about moving my new Bredli (Eccy) into a larger and very beautiful enclosure, And when i went to check on him a little later i couldn't find him. So i lifted his hide and all i could see was a shedding of skin sticking to the sides of his hide. On closer inspection i saw it ripped parts of him off including most of his snout and down his spine. Scared the absolute crap outta me, Glad it was just a dream though.


----------



## LUVmySnake (Dec 20, 2011)

different kind of nightmare = 
Antaresia Maculosa got out of his/her container  (that is kept in while main 'home' is being cleaned) and promtly got us all in a panic as we found a gap above the back of the built in pantry giving a snake access to inside the wall and possibly the roof (gap now covered) = nightmare = I tore the reptile/aquarium room apart including removing everything from under and around and checking IN the fishtanks including pulling out the filters and pulling them apart (just in case) = no snake = I went up in the roof cavity to have a look - only to find no access points into the cavity - ok = so then I actually pulled the entire kitchen wall OFF looking for snake = only to have the landlord walk in just as the last plank (very old house) was being ripped off the wall = he was :shock: :evil: = like I cared!!!!!!! so I actually shouted at him HELP ME FIND THE SNAKE = and amazingly this man that is terrfied of snakes helped! = no snake!!!!
2 weeks of almost no sleep and searching the whole house each day AND surrounds outside (just in case and as I was delusional by this stage that i would actually see it on the grass in one of the yards) I had just about given up when I went to feed the fish one morning and there was the snake sitting EVER SO CALMLY having a drink from the tank - casually looked up then slide over to me and straight up my arm!!!!!! - container is triple checked now to make sure it is closed properly

but - yeah - that is my nightmare re snake/s

never dreamt about them :? tho


----------

